# Not so new here



## wannabe1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I originally joined this forum almost ten years ago. I've been away for a long time and recently decided it was time to make an effort to become more active.

I began writing Science Fiction stories more than thirty years ago. I got my first copy write in 1991. Initially I attempted to find a published or agent but had no success. I began self publishing and now have six Science Fiction book on places Like Amazon and B & N. I also began an action adventure series that is now four books. I'm working on my seventh SF and my fifth in the action series.

I haven't had a great deal of sales and convinced myself that I write for the pleasure.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome back! Sounds like you've been very busy, well done! I think the marketing end just may be the hardest part.


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi Wannabe.

If you're interested, we have a weekly flash fiction contest going on, the Lean and Mean challenge. It's mainly for fun and motivation but does come with a small prize. The details are here.


----------



## RoseBud (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi Wannabe1,
Good to see you're sticking with it, I've been writing little bits here and there, but never taken it anywhere. I've enjoyed writing for pleasure, it's only through places like this I may start to see some of the avenues available to get it out and start receiving some valuable feedback. 

I've recently listened to Stephen King's book 'On Writing' since then I've read a couple of his books and can start to spot the use of his tips and techniques in his writing. 

It's a long way off for me, but sounds like you're much more established and so thought you may benefit from some of the advice he shares.

Good luck and hope to follow in your footsteps and get my work out there.

RoseBud


----------



## wannabe1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi all,

I decided to come back to this site to ask a few questions about moving my work from self-publishing to looking for an agent, again. I've already received some advice. One big issue I have is that if I remove my books from all the websites I self-published on I'm afraid Google search will still come up with my books. I've already discovered a few sites that show my books without me ever having used them. I guess that must come from someplace like Smashwords and I have no idea if these will not show up after I remove my books from Smashwords. Oh, well, I'm glad to be back.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 16, 2022)

wannabe1 said:


> I originally joined this forum almost ten years ago. I've been away for a long time and recently decided it was time to make an effort to become more active.
> 
> I began writing Science Fiction stories more than thirty years ago. I got my first copy write in 1991. Initially I attempted to find a published or agent but had no success. I began self publishing and now have six Science Fiction book on places Like Amazon and B & N. I also began an action adventure series that is now four books. I'm working on my seventh SF and my fifth in the action series.
> 
> I haven't had a great deal of sales and convinced myself that I write for the pleasure.


Your name/handle is familiar - well, anyway, welcome back.
Back in the 1980's I wrote a series of books and shopped it around to agents - and I found one to represent me. Newsflash! Finding an agent to represent you does not mean you will get published. I eventually gave up, and didn't take up writing again until I retired. These days, I write and self publish for self gratification and fun. 
WELCOME!


----------

